# Slang from around the world



## gizmo_gal (May 22, 2008)

I'm just curious about where you live and some of the slang common in your area, culture, etc...

I think most of the slang I use--with the exception of Dude--was made up by my sister or gotten from 90's cartoons.

I'm just curious as to where you live and what slang expressions you use and what they mean.,

I've heard that in some part of Europe, Showers, or show-show means something similar to "cool" or "off the chain"


----------



## Prophet (May 22, 2008)

Well, I'm black so I'm sure most of the slang used around me is easily assessable for the most part; just turn on the tv and you'll find it whored out for the masses via rap or the latest minstrel show. None the less there is one new slang phrase that's becoming a near epidemic: the "No Homo" additive.

The black man has reached a point of mental castration that now leaves him uneasy with saying even the slightest provocative things. Example:

--Did you hear that new 50 verse? Dude, went in hard. No homo.--
"Went in hard" could allude to some homosexual relation, so "no homo" is added.

--Yeah man, me and joey go way back. No Homo.--
As you can see even friendships are subject to this, least the world think you are butt buddies.

--Greg is an ass, but I'm cool with him anyway... No homo, just in case.--
Being “cool” with an "ass" is a bit of a stretch so we encounter No homo in its "just in case" variant.

For net use, no homo is often shortened to NHM, NH and when needed NHJIC. I'm eagerly awaiting the day when I encounter someone in person who actually shortens it into an acronym and throws it into our conversation. I have a tree outside my house I'm going to personally hang them from...








No homo, just in case.


----------



## Lyuse (May 22, 2008)

That was good


----------



## Neko (May 22, 2008)

Hm. I'm living in a somewhat small village in germany.
Here are some words I'm using currently.

Digger - Would be something like Dude in english. 
Ey Digger , na was läuft ? Would be like Hey Dude , what's up ? 

Otherwise all Words I use are normal german words or english words like "hardcore" (I use it If I think somethinks extrem or very cool. 
example :

"Das zerstörer Game of Skate wird bestimmt total hardcore!" 
Would be this in english :
The "zerstörer Game of Skate" is going to be total awesome!


----------



## nando (May 22, 2008)

i don't use slang. growing up in mexico where half the language is pure slang and i managed to never use it. my friends always told me i talked funny.


----------



## Westside (May 22, 2008)

Uzbekistan:

Juhud/Yahudiy: Can also be used as an insult to call someone coward and good for nothing.

Onanni Sikimek (Not sure about the spelling): To F*** one's mother, one of the most common cursing here.

Sorry dude, I only know the bad stuff...  I left my country long time ago.


----------



## WildWon (May 22, 2008)

Well, i'm from Amish-Ville USA (Central Pennsylvania) and there's ALL sorts of weird slang around here that no-one outside this area understands. (its all pennsylvania dutch.)

Two of which (i never say these in a serious sense... just to fuck with my local buds around me, no homo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) are

Read (Red) Up - Which is to clean up.  I think its a shortened form "Ready Up" which is horrid in itself.
Example: Before you go outside, you need to read up your room.

Another one, which is even more old PA Dutch. Outten.  It means to "turn off."
Example: When you leave the room, please be sure to outten the light, so we dont waste electricity.

Thats just two quick examples. heh.

Oh, and i'm really going to be using that No Homo thing now. Awesome.  Its the next pwn3d. (scarily, i don't think i'd be that far off with that statement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 22, 2008)

just foo (they always forget the l!!

around thugs alday but never speak retard (just 1337)


----------



## SchuchWun (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't really say there is much Toronto slang but I can adapt to different "slanguages" cause theres a butt load of different cultures. no homo- just in case

Canadians say Eh? and buddy a LOT.  can't forget about the classic: eh buddy, pass the maple syrup.


----------



## jalaneme (May 23, 2008)

cockney english is a slang.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 23, 2008)

You're better off asking for various slang phrases for particular things, it's too varied otherwise.


----------



## Nottulys (May 23, 2008)

CA, but my auntys from some other state, so we adapted "finna" from her.
Example - "I'm finna smoke..."
Translation - "I'm going to go enjoy a ciggarette"

You can say "finsta" also.

Shiza - from Germans "Thats BullShiza" you know shit like that.

Thats all I'll give you for know.

Eat it...no homo.


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You're better off asking for various slang phrases for particular things, it's too varied otherwise.



Exactly. I know lots of slang, but I can't think of any for this topic lol


----------



## Smuff (May 23, 2008)

When someone from the UK calmly announces they are "Going outside for a fag" it means they are going for a *cigarette* OK ?!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> When someone from the UK calmly announces they are "Going outside for a fag" it means they are going for a *cigarette* OK ?!



Plus, if you're ever in the UK, don't slap a girl on the fanny ...


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> When someone from the UK calmly announces they are "Going outside for a fag" it means they are going for a *cigarette* OK ?!
> 
> "I'd like a pack of fags."
> "YOU'RE A FAG!"
> ...



I'd learned that one a little bit back... and its still funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now i'm wondering what you guys would call a "Fanny Pack"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hah, you guys. I should really start saying "you people" just to offend as many people as possible in my talks of nationality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cherryduck (May 23, 2008)

Haha yes I think you'd get in trouble for that...

Slang I use is old school stuff like wicked, epic, that kinda thing. A lot of the lads at College have started for saying "for the win" or "for the lose", ie "powned for the lose" would mean someone was badly humiliated, or "ninja reflexes for the win" when playing hacky sak (kicking a sack around) would mean someone got the ball really well.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

... We call a "Fanny Pack" a "Bum Bag", over here ...


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> ... We call a "Fanny Pack" a "Bum Bag", over here ...



Joke? Or fo' reals?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For real ...


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Methinks i'm going to start calling it a Bum Bag here too. Cause thats seven shades of awesome.


----------



## muckers (May 23, 2008)

I use all sorts, me. mainly 'in joke' stuff between friends. Stuff like...if someone says something and we didn't quite hear them, instead of going 'what?' we'll go "How many men?!?" or "Who got bummed?!?!"

But yeah, I can't think of anything in particular. Just little quirky things. Using 'dude' and 'man' a lot. Using 'What's the deal?' for finding out what's going on, or when someone calls me or something. Calling DVDs 'VDs'. Calling people 'jew' a lot (not because I'm antisemitic or anything...we just watch a lot of Borat haha).

And good/bad/drunken/sad/sleepy/scary times when reminiscing about something.



			
				WildWon said:
			
		

> Methinks i'm going to start calling it a Bum Bag here too. Cause thats seven shades of awesome.



You knows it - we have the best slang over here, haha.

Seriously though, I think England/the UK must be one of the most varied places for accents and dialects. There's just so much!


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

muckers said:
			
		

> I use all sorts, me. mainly 'in joke' stuff between friends. Stuff like...if someone says something and we didn't quite hear them, instead of going 'what?' we'll go "How many men?!?" or "Who got bummed?!?!"
> 
> But yeah, I can't think of anything in particular. Just little quirky things. Using 'dude' and 'man' a lot. Using 'What's the deal?' for finding out what's going on, or when someone calls me or something. Calling DVDs 'VDs'. Calling people 'jew' a lot (not because I'm antisemitic or anything...we just watch a lot of Borat haha).
> 
> ...



First: WOW that edit REALLY threw me off. I hit Quote, and there was a lot more text than your original post.  I had to go back 3 times before i hit refresh to see that you edited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yea, as for the "group of friends - in-jokes" thing, we have that as well.  One is actually taken from Spaced (which we're FINALLY getting the dvds released in the states this July lol).  Anytime something good (or even just shy of not-bad) a small group of us simultaneously go "Aaaaaayyyee!!" like Mike and Tim.  (as well, i've started saying "Oi Oi! You lucky people!" with special thanks to Tyres...).

The other is from Hot Rod, anytime ANY mistake happens, at least one of us says "Oh shit!" in the Rico voice.

...but now that i'm reading all this, thats not really slang, so i apologize for taking this thread even more off course.


----------



## jalaneme (May 23, 2008)

muckers said:
			
		

> Seriously though, I think England/the UK must be one of the most varied places for accents and dialects. There's just so much!



like northerners, yardies, chav, cockney, and so on.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 23, 2008)

wa'gwon?


----------



## cherryduck (May 23, 2008)

I'm good me breda.


----------



## jalaneme (May 23, 2008)

gta IV FTW


----------



## silent sniper (May 24, 2008)

testicles: stones
pizza: chez pie
pie: pie
grenade: nade
gun: packer
hey buddy: eh biddee! (say it out loud real fast, we just say it to piss off people - drag the "eh" for a bit longer than the "biddee")


----------



## darkgoth (May 24, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> muckers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And don't forget the Polish, Afgans, Chinese, Russians, French, Australians, Africans, Spaniards, Turkish, and our multiple Asian tongues (as well as buildings!), trouble is I don't understand any of thier slang as they don't seem to speak in English where I live in .... England ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except the Aussies)


----------



## .TakaM (May 24, 2008)

"good cunt" and "good bastard" basically means "good man" here.

also "bloody", we use that word all the time


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 24, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Hm. I'm living in a somewhat small village in germany.
> Here are some words I'm using currently.
> 
> Digger - Would be something like Dude in english.
> ...




that made me just.. lol : D
i'm from germany as well, and yeah, i've been living in saarbruecken for 18 years : ) (capital of saarland).
we have a few cities there. and every city has another dialect. i, for myself, speak the most hardcore german dialect that ever exists haha. 

example.

ich schwaetze de schlimmschde dialeggt dens uff de weld gebbt. 
ich spreche den schlimmsten dialekt den es auf der welt gibt.

(i speak the worst dialect there is in this world)

some words have a special pronunciation,  but some are completely different. i love it.


----------



## xalphax (May 24, 2008)

acoustic.digital said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you really need to experience some hardcore bavarian

i glaab dir brennt der huat!
ich glaube dir brennt der hut!
(i think you are one beer short of a sixpack)
literally "i think your hat is burning"


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 25, 2008)

Just wondering, why do English say "Bloody"? and is it supposed to be offensive or is it no longer offensive? I had a friend who got in trouble with her mom all the time for saying "Bloody" so she started saying "ruddy" alot.

Whats a Fanny Pack/Bum Bag and does anyone know where in the world "Turboler" (spelling? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is used?


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 25, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> acoustic.digital said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha bayrisch is nix dagegen! xD fahr mal ins saarland und hoer den leuten zu : )
(haha bavarian is nothing compared to it! xD go to my state and listen to the people there


----------



## muckers (May 25, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Just wondering, why do English say "Bloody"? and is it supposed to be offensive or is it no longer offensive? I had a friend who got in trouble with her mom all the time for saying "Bloody" so she started saying "ruddy" alot.
> 
> Whats a Fanny Pack/Bum Bag and does anyone know where in the world "Turboler" (spelling?
> 
> ...



Bloody's used as an adjective swear word to add sort of annoyance or anger to something. "What the bloody hell was that?!" "Where are my bloody keys?!" "I should bloody well think so!"

It's used in the same manner as f*ck/f*cking, but is considered much, much less offensive. When I studied English Language a couple of years ago, we did 'taboo' words and of a list (ranked 1-20 by how offensive people think they are), it was around 14 or 15.

So technically it is considered 'taboo' language; a swear word.

Nowadays it's considered really mild, though - you will get it in programs on TV at about 6, 7 o'clock in the evening. And most people aren't so bothered about it now.

But really it's only recently that people's general view on the word has changed, so there are a lot of people (mainly older adults, eg. people's parents) that still don't like it.

Plus it's usually used in an aggressive manner, like "Oh, bloody hell.", which adds to that.

I reckon it's like a slightly more accepted, less frowned upon version of Goddamn. That seems to rile people up a bit in the states, and get censored a bit.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 25, 2008)

i head this once in an english accent 'fukin' twart' sounded like 'fukin twat'.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 25, 2008)

Oh! I like this thread idea! 

So I have started using the word Handy for cell phone... It is actually the German word for cell, and I really like it, so I have started using it!


----------



## Talaria (May 25, 2008)

"Oh you Sheep shagger"

Basically means oh you beast which means you stallion over here.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 25, 2008)

dawn.wan said:
			
		

> i head this once in an english accent 'fukin' twart' sounded like 'fukin twat'.



They did say "fuckin' twat" ... you just weren't hearing through the accent properly ... plus, there is not just one English accent ...

England has more accents than any other English-speaking country ... you can hear different accents just by going from one side of a town to another ...

I live in Manchester, and there are a good half a dozen accents just here alone ...


----------



## Westside (May 25, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> dawn.wan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to Manchester, and this dude said "boot" for everywhere where you are suppose to use but...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 25, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... 'boot' for 'but' is not Manchester ... he must have been from somewhere else ... like Lancashire ... and just happened to be here ...


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 25, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Oh! I like this thread idea!
> 
> So I have started using the word Handy for cell phone... It is actually the German word for cell, and I really like it, so I have started using it!



nope, that's not quite right. handy is neither a german word nor is does it mean cell.
the germans use the word 'handy' for 'cellphone', because of some promotional aspect. when the cellphone was invented in the late 80's/early 90's, they just wanted to give it a fancy name that sounds cool (the english language is considered cool in germania : p).

oh, cell is translated 'zelle' in german.


----------



## wilddenim (May 25, 2008)

I live in Scotland where in my view the Scottish language is horrible. 

"I goon tae da toon!" - I'm going to the town. 

Horrible!


In UK we say knocked up - meaning we will wake someone up by knocking, say, in the morning. 
In USA - knocked up - getting someone pregnant.

EDIT: I'm an English girl living in Scotland, you see..


----------



## Bob Evil (May 25, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> I live in Scotland where in my view the Scottish language is horrible.
> 
> "I goon tae da toon!" - I'm going to the town.
> 
> ...



'Knocked up' can mean getting pregnant here, too ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 25, 2008)

It's rarely used over here. 

We'd say 'up the duff' for that here.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 25, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> It's rarely used over here.
> 
> We'd say 'up the duff' for that here.



Well, you are in Scotland, and I am in England, so there will be differences lol

We actually use both here, where I'm at ... you just tend to hear knocked up more ...


----------



## wilddenim (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, like you said before there are SO many accents in UK.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 25, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Yeah, like you said before there are SO many accents in UK.




Yeah, hundreds ... combine that with slang, and loads of people moving around the UK for various reasons, and you end up with a serious linguistic stew lol


----------



## iffy525 (May 25, 2008)

People at my school have started to use 'wet' when they are talking about being good at a sport. Like when someone makes a really good basketball shot they would say "that was wet" or "he's wettin'"

It sounds strange so I haven't really used it that much.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 26, 2008)

I have a friend who watches British television and is into Noel Fielding, Russell Brand etc. And some of what she says has rubbed off on me, such as calling goths "goffs" XD

I can't wait for the Goff Detectives.

EDIT: Thanks darkgoff XD


----------



## darkgoth (May 26, 2008)

It's Noel Fielding and Russell Brand .... lol but thier slang names may be the ones you typed ... from darkgoff


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2008)

Hmm ... Canadian slang.

Loonie - Our $1 coin.
Toonie - Our $2 coin.
Two Four - A case of 24 beers.
Timmie's - Tim Horton's (most popular donut shop found everywhere)
Double Double - Said when ordering coffee ... means 2 creams 'n 2 sugars.
Cowtown - Calgary
T Dot - Toronto
Newfie - People from the province of Newfoundland
Eh? - Eh? (kinda like "ya know?")

Can't really think of other ones that are ... specifically Canadian.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> ... 'boot' for 'but' is not Manchester ... he must have been from somewhere else ... like Lancashire ... and just happened to be here ...


Manchester used to be in Lancashire until some fool made Greater Manchester the equivalent.


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 2, 2008)

This isn't so much slang, but a word my brother and I invented. It's called an "Oopsident."

An Oopsident is something you do on purpose, but say "Oops" after doing it to make it sound like an accident. It's a great word.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 2, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Canadian slang.
> 
> Loonie - Our $1 coin.
> Toonie - Our $2 coin.
> ...


I say Timmy Ho's.


----------



## da_head (Jun 2, 2008)

well in my group of friends, we use alot of slang.

for example we use GG alot to refer to many things actually. like if someone fails a test, we would say "damn he got GGed" loool. or um "man i had this sandwhich yesterday, it was fuckin GG" -it was a good sandwhich xD
umm "let's dip/bounce"-lets leave/get out of here
"naww b"-no man/no way

things like that


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 2, 2008)

I always hate these threads on forums because, I use slang a lot I guess.. I can never think of it though.

I use "shant". Portsmouth slang for beer/drinking etc. "Wanna go get some shant?" "Shant on!" 
Tommy K for Ketchup, only started using that recently cos my mates used it and I was like wth thats amazing.
Sometimes say bubble for laugh. 

Laughed at the whole fanny pack/bum bag situation.
I remember when my dad used to wear a bum bag.
:|


----------



## Colesy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here in Canada, I can think of  

" They must live in the sticks " people from a rural area that should not be in an urban area, or just plain dumb people.

" The rhubarb " ie " I hit some ice on the road and ended up in the rhubarb...basically I went of the road into the ditch.

" Wobbly Pops ", "Suds", "Sodies" = Beer


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

There's "quid", which means pound, as in the British Pound


----------



## Youkai (Jun 2, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Shiza - from Germans "Thats BullShiza" you know shit like that.



meh ? do i understand something wrong or do you want to tell me Shiza is german ?
never heard any word like this ...


and its hard to tell about dialect i think especially because you normaly don't write it and many do not even notice it as long as its written similiar to the speaking.

Where i live most ppl don't speak much of a Dialect just some little bit but basicaly we speak correct german XD

Only thing to tell are words that are used completely wrong ... like when i was in school the last one or two years ppl started calling "idiots"  Spaten or Schippe which is Spade in english, makes no sense at all but well.


example of dialect we sometimes speak (getting rare around here) would be 
"jomma ma nach huss" / "gehen wir nach Hause" / we go home
"wasn nu scho widder ?" / "was ist nun schon wieder ?" / whats now again ?


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 3, 2008)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe he means schiesse.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 3, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean "scheiße" like shit, crap.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 3, 2008)

omg my brain would never be able to get from Shiza to Scheisse (ss~ß)

So if i understand correct Nottulys and his friends use bullshiza and think its some mix of english and german which its really not ?


----------

